# Original Paint Black Beauty



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 13, 2016)

Picked this up for $150 today at an estate sale behind the house. Makes me wonder what else is in the neighborhood. 

I've always wanted a black beauty badge, never thought I'd find a bike attached to one. 

I was told this was a "nothing special" bike but I sure do like it just as it sits.







































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

Neat bike but sweet fancy Moses has he seen some _miles!




_


----------



## Jarod24 (May 13, 2016)

Nice find man!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Neat bike but sweet fancy Moses has he seen some _miles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Isn't that a great shot?! I took a double take at my phone. Didn't even mean for it to look that "artsy"


----------



## CrazyDave (May 13, 2016)

That's sexy man, nice find.


----------



## rustjunkie (May 13, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Isn't that a great shot?! I took a double take at my phone. Didn't even mean for it to look that "artsy"




yeah! Looks like ~3/4" pitch now and nearly toofless!


----------



## barracuda (May 13, 2016)

That's a great bike. Sometime I'm gonna have to try that trick with the electrical tape to keep the 28'ers holding air. Oooooold school.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 13, 2016)

NICE BIKE AND BADGE!
WHO MADE THE BIKE?


----------



## catfish (May 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 13, 2016)

I love the badge and chain ring on those. I agree someone road this thing to death! Snyder made? V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (May 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I love the badge and chain ring on those. I agree someone road this thing to death! Snyder made? V/r Shawn




In this part of Georgia, there wasn't even a western auto until the 1940's. Was told by the guy that I bought the G&J Rambler from (also a Dallas Ga native bike) his grandfather stopped riding the bike when the tires wore out. Had to go to Atlanta to get anything like that pre 1930's-40's.


----------



## Kato (Jul 15, 2016)

Just an FYI - not sure if it's for your bike or not.......just 1

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/black-beauty-grip.99022/


----------



## Dave K (Jul 15, 2016)

Rad bike.


----------



## 47jchiggins (Jul 17, 2016)

Very nice........


----------



## Intense One (Jul 17, 2016)

47jchiggins said:


> Very nice........
> 
> View attachment 340636



Good research going here....no secrets stay hidden away in the closet about bikes with our CABERS


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 3, 2016)

Great machine!
Looks like a great unrestored rider,
wish we were all so lucky every now and again.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 3, 2016)

Great bike glad you got it


----------

